

8 lines of code - grey-area
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/8-lines-code-refactoring

======
smt88
> _How many of you deal with frameworks today that require you to know special
> magic? How many of you deal so with the framework that you wouldn 't hire
> someone on [your] team if they didn't know the special magic already?_

This is so, so important. The most popular web languages all have popular
frameworks that are magic on top of magic. Suddenly you can't hire a Ruby
developer (or, god forbid, just a developer): you have to hire a Rails
developer. Same with Django, Symfony, Laravel, etc. etc.

> _Magic is bad._

THIS. A million upvotes. Magic. Is. Bad.

